# hopeless ipod classic help



## kintot (Dec 7, 2007)

hi,

i think my ipod classic (30gigs) caught a worm. i can no longer explore the contents of the ipod, not even when i type the drive name on the address bar. every time i right click on it in My Computer it hangs so it is quite impossible to open the drive and copy contents i have saved in it (i use my ipod as a portable hard disk).

i know that its some kind of virus because i had the exact same problem with a flash disk i use, but i was able to repair that with avg and it is now working great.

and just now, the ipod completely stopped working which makes it impossible for me to reformat. when i turn it on it shows an image of a "dead" ipod with the message apple.com/support/ipod.
i have visited the site but have not found anything helpful.

is there someway i can reformat it even if i cant get itunes to detect it and even if the ipod itself wont switch on.

thanks in advance!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I would most likely think that your iPod does not have a worm. I have never heard of an iPod with a virus, I know that they are out there, but they are very uncommon. I would be more prone to think that it has corrupt software or a worn out hard drive than a worm.
I would try putting it into disk mode. (You may loose all the music that is on the iPod)
You can see how to here: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1363
Then see if you can use it as a external disk. 
Once you have tried that and seen if it works or not put it back into regular mode by reseting it; described in this article: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1320?viewlocale=en_US

That may fix your problem. I have fixed a few iPods this way, which seems really weird beacuse you are not actually doing anything to the iPod but changing the mode that it is in.

Two things to think about:
1. Can you hear the hard drive in the iPod clicking or making a lot of noise?
2. If this does not work, I can tell you how to put your iPod into recovery mode and that may fix the issue, but try this first.


----------

